# مفهوم الـisdn



## alaasab3 (16 أغسطس 2009)

شرح مفصل باللغه العربيه لل isdn


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م/احمد توفيق (16 أغسطس 2009)

_على فكرة يا جماعة انا لسة طالب فى الفرقة الثانية بكلية الهندسة الالكترونية وناوى ان شاء الله على قسم تحكم وعاوز اللى يساعدنى_


----------



## omaralza3eem (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jupiter2007 (15 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ... شرح جميل .


----------

